# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios >  Oak's reef - O 1º salgado - Ajuda

## Pedro Nuno Carvalho

Boas tardes,

Começo por felicitar e agradecer a todos os participantes e em especial administradores do fórum por partilhar todos estes conhecimentos que nos permitem sonhar com um pouco do mundo subaquático do reef.

Após uns 7 ou 8 anos de água doce entre Discus e Escalares resolvi começar um projecto de um reef a ser montado no inicio do próximo ano.

Tenho lido alguma bibliografia e muito Reefforum.net  :SbSourire21: . Vou colocar aqui o meu setup. Peço ajuda para melhorar o projecto e deixar espaço para ir evoluindo… 

Aquário: 110x60x60(altura) – 396 Litros brutos, embora como estou a pensar colocar a abertura da coluna seca a 55cm a capacidade do reef irá rondar os 360 L. 
Sump: 60x45x40 (esquemas do post seguinte com medidas desactualizadas) 

Neste aquário penso colocar 11-13 peixes, corais moles e alguns duros com ajuda do seguinte material:
Iluminação: calha aquart HQI 2x150w 10.000k + 2x39w 20.000k + 2LED's moonlight  
Aquecimento: 1x250w (Jaeger)
Escumador: Tunze 9010 (Deltec APF 600) 
Recirculação: 3000 L/h (Tunze)
Circulação: 2x 4500 L/h (Tunze nano stream 6045)

Estou a pensar colocar para mais tarde um reactor de cálcio e um repositor de água de osmose.

25kg de rocha viva
15kg de rocha morta

Tenho aqui alguns esquemas que fiz do setup que conto postar ainda hoje (esquemas com medidas desactualizadas)
Agradeço o máximo de comentários/sugestões, toda a ajuda é bem vinda.

P.S. – Ao contrário de alguns de vocês (senão mesmo a maioria) eu conto com a colaboração da minha senhora. Era só para terem um pouco de inveja  :SbSourire2:  

1Abraço
Pedro

----------


## Pedro Nuno Carvalho

Como prometido aqui vão alguns esquemas

Reef


Sump


Agradeço comentários e sugestões.

Pedro

----------


## Pedro Nuno Carvalho

Boa noite amigos

Ninguém tem 2 minutos para sugerir alguma alteração ao meu futuro setup???

Iluminação??? Full leds vs T5
Escumador???
Dimensões do reef????

Digam de vossa justiça e ajudem...

Abraço
Pedro

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Pessoalmente não conheço os escumadores da tunze. Pelo que já tive oportunidade de ler uns dizem que são maravilhosos outros dizem que não valem nada ...

Se ainda não tens o aquário altera a profundidade para 60cm se puderes 70. as possibilidades para colocação do layout de rocha são completamente diferentes.

Iluminação não opino que não conheço a iluminação de LED. Eu tinha T5 e estava muito satisfeito.

Circulação  :Pracima:  mas não queres colocar antes umas controláveis? essas tão muito boas, mas como diz o nosso colega Ricardo Rodrigues, se quiseres "mimar" os corais vais para umas controláveis.

Abraços e força nisso continua a ler e a postar aqui as evoluções mesmo que ninguém comente.

Estás no bom caminho ...

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Boa noite amigos
> 
> Ninguém tem 2 minutos para sugerir alguma alteração ao meu futuro setup???
> 
> Iluminação??? Full leds vs T5
> Escumador???
> Dimensões do reef????
> 
> Digam de vossa justiça e ajudem...
> ...


Olá Pedro

Em relação à dimensão do reef só tu podes decidir, pois sabes as tuas limitações orçamentais, mas eu nunca faria um aquário com menos de 120x60x60, acho esta medida ideal para um recife acesivel às nossas carteiras.
Em relação à iluminação ou optaria por 6 ou 8 x 54w T5 ou 2 x 150 w hqi+2x54 w,
Escumaçao - colocaria sem duvida alguma ou um ATI BM 250 ou Deltec 701, pois à semelhança da rocha viva a escumaçºao e deveras importante para um reeff de sucesso.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Carvalho

Obrigado Rui Gaspar pela sugestão  :Palmas:  




> Boas,
> 
> Se ainda não tens o aquário altera a profundidade para 60cm se puderes 70.


De facto e se 10cm fazem tanta deferença vou em principio aumentar a profundidade para 60cm (70cm está completamente fora de hipótese). 

Em relação ao escumador parecia-me uma boa relação qualidade/preço mas como também não tenho nenhuma experiência em salgados...é só do que leio  :SbSourire:  

Não estava a pensar por nano controláveis porque queria mais tarde por a nano wave box. 

Obrigadão pela sugestão. O projecto vai ter a profundidade do aquário alterada para 60cm.  :SbOk2:  

Se vires alguma coisa que aches que me interessa avisa

Abraço
Pedro

----------


## Pedro Nuno Carvalho

> Olá Pedro
> 
> Em relação à dimensão do reef só tu podes decidir, pois sabes as tuas limitações orçamentais, mas eu nunca faria um aquário com menos de 120x60x60, acho esta medida ideal para um recife acesivel às nossas carteiras.
> Em relação à iluminação ou optaria por 6 ou 8 x 54w T5 ou 2 x 150 w hqi+2x54 w,
> Escumaçao - colocaria sem duvida alguma ou um ATI BM 250 ou Deltec 701, pois à semelhança da rocha viva a escumaçºao e deveras importante para um reeff de sucesso.


Boas noites Paulo Oliveira e obrigado pelas sugestões

Como o Rui Gaspar também sugeriu já alterei a profundidade (50cm para 60cm) mas em relação ao comprimento as coisas são mais complicadas, vamos ver o que se pode fazer...

A iluminação estava mesmo a pensar usar a "velha" regra de 1watt litro mas aumentando a profundidade lá vou ter de por mais umas T5 o que vai de encontro ao que tinhas sugerido.

Escumador - Vou ver o que se arranja de preços para essas máquinas e depois conversamos pode ser??? É que como tinha a Tunze como uma boa marca, pensei que em escumadores também o seriam....

Obrigado pela sugestão, a iluminação do projecto terá que ser ajustada para seguir a "regra" 1 watt/Litro

Abraço e obrigado
Pedro

----------


## Nuno Silva

Olá Pedro,

Poderias esclarecer o porquê da tua sump ter aquela caixa superior?qual o objectivo da mesma?

Em relação ao SETUP parece-me bem, só não optava por escumadores Tunze. Uma das críticas mais comuns é serem dificeis de afinar. Quase ninguem usa escumadores Tunze. 

Cumprimentos
Nuno Silva

----------


## Pedro Nuno Carvalho

> Olá Pedro,
> 
> Poderias esclarecer o porquê da tua sump ter aquela caixa superior?qual o objectivo da mesma?
> 
> Em relação ao SETUP parece-me bem, só não optava por escumadores Tunze. Uma das críticas mais comuns é serem dificeis de afinar. Quase ninguem usa escumadores Tunze. 
> 
> Cumprimentos
> Nuno Silva


Olá Nuno Silva e obrigado pelo comentário

Estava a pensar naquela divisória como 1ª para receber a àgua que cairá por gravidade do reef. É ali que estou a pensar colocar umas bio-balls ou um saco com um absorvente qualquer...

Em relação ao escumador alguem pode dar mais sugestões para um reef de 100x60x55 (ou seja cerca de 330Litros), será que ATI BM 200 chega?? E o Deltec 600?

Abraço
Pedro

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Qualquer um desses chega perfeitamente.

ATI BM200
Schuram 150
Deltec APF600
Deltec MC600

----------


## Pedro Nuno Carvalho

> Boas,
> 
> Qualquer um desses chega perfeitamente.
> 
> ATI BM200
> Schuram 150
> Deltec APF600
> Deltec MC600


Boas noites mestres do reef

Entre o Deltec AFP600 e o ATI BM200 qual escolheriam??? 

Estou a pensar ter no máximo 10 peixes, corais moles assim como alguns duros, e privilegio um funcionamento silencioso. Digam de vossa justiça. Qual escolheriam e já agora porquê??

Abraço
Pedro

----------


## Pedro Albino

> Em relação ao escumador alguem pode dar mais sugestões para um reef de 100x60x55 (ou seja cerca de 330Litros), será que ATI BM 200 chega?? E o Deltec 600?
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro


Viva, no meu de 90*40*50, tenho um MCE 600 e de momento tenho seis peixes, posso dizer que é uma maravilha de escumador. Tem um pequeno inconveniente que é o tamanho do copo, quando comparado com o BM 200 (que também já tive).
Mas em compensação, ao invés deste, se por descuido ou impossibilidade de vazar o copo, tem uma purga que devolve o liquido para dentro do corpo, evitando assim transbordos para a sump ou chão.

Em relação ao silêncio 5*.
O BM 200 tem como inconveniente a meu ver o espaço que ocupa (ainda é grandito) e necessita de um nível de àgua constante para trabalhar na perfeição.

Espero ter ajudado.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Carvalho

> Viva, no meu de 90*40*50, tenho um MCE 600 e de momento tenho seis peixes, posso dizer que é uma maravilha de escumador. Tem um pequeno inconveniente que é o tamanho do copo, quando comparado com o BM 200 (que também já tive).
> Mas em compensação, ao invés deste, se por descuido ou impossibilidade de vazar o copo, tem uma purga que devolve o liquido para dentro do corpo, evitando assim transbordos para a sump ou chão.
> 
> Em relação ao silêncio 5*.
> O BM 200 tem como inconveniente a meu ver o espaço que ocupa (ainda é grandito) e necessita de um nível de àgua constante para trabalhar na perfeição.
> 
> Espero ter ajudado.


Boa tarde Pedro Albino

Continuo indeciso, embora com preferencia pela deltec. De qualquer forma obrigado.

Abraço
Pedro

----------


## Pedro Nuno Carvalho

Boas Tardes e Boas Festas a todos... 

Em mais uma pesquisa vi um escumador que me interessou muito, pela potência, pelas formas, etc. É o Turboflotor 5000 Shorty  da Aquamedic a versão shorty compact. 

Alguêm conhece??? Têm alguma coisa a dizer??? É eficaz??? É muito potente para o meu projecto??? É ruidoso???

Obrigado e um abraço.
Pedro

----------


## Ana Rita Ribeiro

> Boas Tardes e Boas Festas a todos... 
> 
> Em mais uma pesquisa vi um escumador que me interessou muito, pela potência, pelas formas, etc. É o Turboflotor 5000 Shorty  da Aquamedic a versão shorty compact. 
> 
> Alguêm conhece??? Têm alguma coisa a dizer??? É eficaz??? É muito potente para o meu projecto??? É ruidoso???
> 
> Obrigado e um abraço.
> Pedro


Ola Pedro Nuno :Olá:  
Já viste algum Aquamedic a trabalhar? Eu tenho um aquamedic.
Eu vi hoje um ATI MB250 a trabalhar e digo-te AQUILO ERA MESMO UM ESCUMADOR... o meu é um brinquedo!!
Outra coisa, nós dizemos ... à e tal só "vou ter no máximo 10 peixes" ou então como eu quando montei o meu aqua "corais duros não, só quero moles" e depois começamos a ver outros aquas e chegamos à loja e vemos um peixe lindo que nos fica na cabeça... e depois para alterar o sistema gastamos dinheiro desnecessáriamente. 
Como já me disseram aqui no forum... escumação nunca é demais! Por isso pensa bem antes de decidires.
Se fores ver os aquas aqui do forum... os melhores (a meu ver) têm ATI ou Deltec.
Alguma coisa apita! :SbOk3:

----------


## Cristina Neto

> Boa noite amigos
> 
> Ninguém tem 2 minutos para sugerir alguma alteração ao meu futuro setup???
> 
> Iluminação??? Full leds vs T5
> Escumador???
> Dimensões do reef????
> 
> Digam de vossa justiça e ajudem...
> ...


Boas Pedro

O teu setup parece-me bastante bom.
Não quero lançar confusão mas eu tenho um escumador da Tunze e até agora em 3 semanas de funcionamento estou muito satisfeita (silencioso e tira porcaria que se farta).
No entanto eu revia a iluminação e ia para LEDs, esquece a antiga regra 1W/Litro, consegues uma iluminação de qualidade superior com uma durabilidade muito maior e com um consumo de cerca de 12W (aqui é que está a grande diferença) poupa-se muito na conta da electricidade :SbRiche:  

Consulta o site http://www.tmc-ltd.co.uk/aquarium/aquaray-lighting.asp

----------


## Pedro Nuno Carvalho

> Ola Pedro Nuno 
> Já viste algum Aquamedic a trabalhar? Eu tenho um aquamedic.
> Eu vi hoje um ATI MB250 a trabalhar e digo-te AQUILO ERA MESMO UM ESCUMADOR... o meu é um brinquedo!!
> Outra coisa, nós dizemos ... à e tal só "vou ter no máximo 10 peixes" ou então como eu quando montei o meu aqua "corais duros não, só quero moles" e depois começamos a ver outros aquas e chegamos à loja e vemos um peixe lindo que nos fica na cabeça... e depois para alterar o sistema gastamos dinheiro desnecessáriamente. 
> Como já me disseram aqui no forum... escumação nunca é demais! Por isso pensa bem antes de decidires.
> Se fores ver os aquas aqui do forum... os melhores (a meu ver) têm ATI ou Deltec.
> Alguma coisa apita!


Obrigado Ana por partilhares a tua experiência estou de facto a estudar o mercado dos escumadores e ando de olho em alguns como é o caso do ATI BM 200 ou 250 ou o Deltec APF 600 ou o AP701...vamos ver...mas como nunca vi nenhum destes a trabalhar a não ser no you tube  :SbSourire2:  

Mais uma vez obrigado
Pedro

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Pedro

Em relação ao escumador.. para o teu aquario, um ATI bm 200 ou um Deltec APF600 é mais que suficiente :=) Chega e sobra  :Smile:  

Quanto á circulação depende do tipo de corais que vais colocar.. 

Cps
Gil

----------


## António A Silva

:Olá:  ,

simplifica a sump o máximo que conseguires. 3 etapas acho que está bom mas retira esse vidro do meio e sobe os outros, terás mais volume de água e mais fácil para limpar. Penso que essa caixa só vai fazer mais barulho por causa da queda de água. 
Se fosse eu não colocava biobolas.
No aquário faria a coluna seca mais comprida.

Abraço
António

----------


## Pedro Nuno Carvalho

Boas noites e obrigado Gil e Ana pelas sugestões.

Algumas ideias começam a ficar com a maturação necessária à tomada de decisões. Já definidas estão as dimensões:
110x60x60 (com a coluna seca colocada a 55cm de canto a fazer um triangulo) o que faz com que tenha uns 360 L de capacidade.

A sump também aumentou a largura ficando agora com 60x45x40, com o nível médio previsto a sump deve comportar cerca de 65 L.
O que faz com que o sistema tenha cerca de 425L.

Outra das decisões está na iluminação que está quase a ser tomada 2x150w HQI + 2x39w T5 (com a ajuda do Rui Alves).

As maiores dúvidas estão na escumação
Será que a gama Deltec APF600 ou ATI BM200 é suficiente, ou será mais aconselhável subir a fasquia para um Deltec AP702/851 ou um ATI 250???

Sugestões são bem vindas

Toda a ajuda é bem vinda.
Abraço
Pedro

----------


## Pedro Nuno Carvalho

António Obrigado pela sugestão. 

De facto por esquecimento meu não referi que a sump vai ser apenas dividida em duas partes desiguais por um corta bolhasdeixando espaço para evolução do sistema na sump.

A coluna seca mais comprida???
Estou a pensar mais tarde colocar um Wave maker por isso a margem de 5cm.

Mais uma vez obrigado
Pedro

----------


## Pedro Nuno Carvalho

Boas noites mestres do reef

Então ninguém me dá uma ajuda na escolha do escumador? :Prabaixo:   Será o Deltec APF600 suficiente para os meus 350-400 litros? Mesmo em heavy stocking?

PS-Hoje fui à Shoal e fiquei positivamente impressionado. Simpatia, conhecimento, bons corais, muita RV. Boa loja na zona do Porto. :Pracima:  

Abraço
Pedro Carvalho

----------


## Gil Miguel

Nao sei se leste a minha resposta um pouco acima... mas qualquer um deles (ati 200 ou deltec APF600) é mais que suficiente e até um pouco exagerado.
Quanto ao overstocking, acho que é um erro que deves evitar.

Ultimamente veem-se algumas barbaridades neste forum (como 15-20 peixes de tamanho consideravel) num aquario de 500 L e todos acham normal... enfim..

Um ATI 250 ou outro escumador de gama semelhante é um exagero desnecessário.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Carvalho

Gil sim já tinha lido e obrigado mais uma vez… :Pracima:  

Olha para estes peixes que estou a pensar ter achas que fica em overstocking??? Para o meu sistema 110x60x60 com escumador deltec APF600

2 x  Amphiprion   ocellaris
5 x Chromis viridis
1 x Chrysiptera   cyanea
1 x Cryptocentrus
1 x Paracanthurus   hepatus
1 x Zebrasoma   flavescens
1 x  Chelmon   rostratus

Não é para introduzir tudo ao mesmo tempo...claro :SbOk2:  
Abraço e obrigado
Pedro

----------


## Pedro Nuno Carvalho

ok 

Escumador está escolhido

Deltec APF600

----------


## Pedro Nuno Carvalho

Boas noites pessoal

A calha vai ser encomendada  :yb663:  

Uma Aquart made by Rui Alves com as seguintes características:

Sistema electrónico HQI + T5
HQI 2x150w (10.000K)
T5 2x39w (Blue 20.000K)
moonlight 2x1,4w (led de alto fluxo)

Digam de vossa justiça... :SbSourire2:  
Parece-vos bem??? Para o meu futuro reef 110x60x60??

Venham daí os comentários...senão isto é quase um monólogo.   :yb665:  
Abraço

Pedro

----------


## Ana Rita Ribeiro

Ola Pedro

Mas já compraste/encomendaste o escumador??

----------


## Pedro Nuno Carvalho

Ainda não encomendei....

Vi um Deltec a funcionar e fiquei positivamente impressionado...Porquê??

Também estavas para trocar o teu não era??

----------


## Ana Rita Ribeiro

> Ainda não encomendei....
> 
> Vi um Deltec a funcionar e fiquei positivamente impressionado...Porquê??
> 
> Também estavas para trocar o teu não era??


Sim... estou a espera que o meu chegue (ATI bm250). Para já tenho um Deltec 600 que me emprestaram a trabalhar e é inferior ao bm250.

Com esses peixes todos é mais prudente fazeres um bom investimento do que um investimento médio... fora isso há um aqua aqui no forum ligeiramente mais pequeno que o teu e tem um bm250 a funcionar e está lindo!!!

já te digo qual é!

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Pedro

Os peixes que referes não me parece que terás problemas. Apenas um reparo, o paracanthurus hepatus nesse aquário terá que ser uma solução a curto prazo.
Eles crescem imenso e bastante rápido, pelo que depois para o apanhares no futuro terás problemas.
Eu colocava um outro cirurgião de crescimento mais moderado em vez do hepatus (por exemplo um strigosus ou outro da mesma familia (Tominiensis,etc.)
Os chelmons rostratus compra um já a comer, senão será muito dificil manter a sua sobrevivência.

Quanto ao escumador e a´iluminação escolhida, são excelentes escolhas.

Boa Sorte! 

Cps
Gil

----------


## Pedro Nuno Carvalho

Obrigado Gil (mais uma vez)  :Pracima:  

Vou certamente ponderar o hepatus...tenho de estudar alternativas. Estava a pensar numa população de peixes toda da mesma zona (reef de biótopo) mas não é fácil depois conciliar com corais também da zona...

Vamos ver....obrigado 

Ana 

Obrigado pelo aviso mas desde de que vi aqui no forum o aquário do Ricardo Lacerda (reef e sump com mais de 600 Litros) a utilizar um Deltec APF600 e no estado em que está o reef...só fantástico. Estou decidido. Obrigado pelo concelho.

Até já  :SbOk2:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Carvalho

Boas tardes

Calha Aquart já encomendada, made by Rui Alves da Aquaeden.

Estou a contar com ela lá para a 1ª semana de Fevereiro.

Depois coloco aqui fotos da calha  :yb663:  

Abraço
Pedro

----------


## Pedro Nuno Carvalho

Boas tardes

Data prevista para entrega da calha é 30-01-2009 (já na próxima 6ª feira)  :SbOk2:  

Depois coloco aqui fotos do material que for chegando.

Abraço
Pedro

----------


## Pedro Nuno Carvalho

Boas noites

Enquanto espero pela calha que deve chegar ainda esta semana  :SbSourire2:  

Tenho andado a orçamentar o vidro (reef e sump) assim como a estrutura de suporte. Alguem me pode dar contactos de lojas que sejam boas nesta arte de colar vidro  :SbSourire19:  Tinha preferência por aquario sem travessas  :Coradoeolhos:  

Obrigado
Pedro

----------


## Pedro Nuno Carvalho

Boas noites malta a calha já não chega amanhã  :Icon Cry:  

Ruptura no stock de T5 actinicas...coisas da vida. 

Para a próxima semana coloco fotos da calha.

Abraço
Pedro

----------


## Pedro Nuno Carvalho

Boas tardes pesoal,

A calha (Aquaeden) já chegou  :SbOk2: ...o vidro está a ser cortado e a estrutura de suporte está também a ser preparada (Sohal)...o escumador tambem já está encomendado (Sohal).

Quero ver se ainda hoje coloco aqui umas fotos da calha...

Abraços
Pedro

----------


## Pedro Nuno Carvalho

Boas noites amantes do Reef,

Conforme prometido aqui vão as fotos da calha, ou melhor da luz por esta produzida. Eu acho muito boa.

T5


T5 + HQI


T5 + HQI + Moonlight


*Venham daí esses comentários...PF*

PS - O escumador já está à minha espera na Loja, depois coloco aqui também algumas fotos.

Abraço
Pedro

----------


## Pedro Nuno Carvalho

Boas noites

Ninguém comenta a luz da calha...que não se vê a calha...que estão mal tiradas...nada...cá estou eu no meu monólogo.

Abraço

----------


## Pedro Nuno Carvalho

Hoje comecei a pensar no layout

Como o aquário tem 3 frentes só poderei apoiar a RV ao fundo e na coluna seca. 

Estava a pensar fazer um género de "Vê" na diagonal, da coluna seca até ao meio, sendo que a segunda perna do "Vê" seria bastante mais baixa (aí uns 40cm) e a acabar abruptamente pouco depois do meio do aquário.

Não sei se esta disposição será benéfica para a circulação??? Nem tão pouco sei se fica bem...

Como existem alguns membros que têm jeito e acredito algum prazer em fazer uns modelos de layout's fico a aguardar sugestões/comentários.

Um abraço

----------


## João Soares

Ola Pedro, parabens pelo teu projecto. Se tiveres o gosto na manutençao do teu aquário como estás a ter no planeamento então o teu aquario está mesmo destinado ao sucesso. A calha está interessante. As Hqi sao de que marca?
Grande abraço.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Carvalho

João estou a ter muita calma na montagem do setup é verdade, já vi (ou melhor li) que casos de montagem rápida são casos condenados a problemas a longo, médio e por vezes até a curto prazo. 

Em relação às HQI's sei que são de 150w 10.000 e que são made in Germany.

PS - Para breve fotos do escumador Deltec APF600  :yb665: 

Abraço

----------


## Pedro Nuno Carvalho

Boas tardes amigos do reef,

Depois de dois meses em estado de standby, consegui ontem obter finalmente a bomba do Deltec APF600, que inicialmente em Março tinha vindo com a tomada inglesa  :Admirado:  (brevemente já posso colocar fotos)  :SbOk: 

No entanto tinha combinado ontem com o João Soares (SOHAL) a entrega do resto do sistema (reef, sump e tubagens) mas alguma coisa se deve ter passado. Nunca mais consegui falar com ele  :Icon Cry: , não responde a mensagens, mails e telefonemas. Alguém sabe o que se passa?

Abraço e obrigado

----------


## Pedro Nuno Carvalho

Boas noites amigos do reef,

Como o prometido é devido aqui ficam as fotos do meu escumador.

DELTEC APF600


Aquabee 2000


Aquabee + pin wheel


Falei hoje com o João Soares (Sohal) tenho a entrega/montagem do aquário, estrutura, sump e tubagens *amanhã*  :SbOk3:  Depois coloco fotos prometo  :SbClinOeil: 

Espero pelos vossos comentários/ajudas

Abraço a todos
Pedro

----------


## Pedro Nuno Carvalho

Boas tardes amigos do reef

Mais uma vez a *entrega do material foi adiada para amanhã*  :Icon Cry:  devido a um rebentamento de um pneu da carrinha da Sohal quando se deslocavam para Coimbra...parece feitiço (e eu que nem acredito em bruxas). Felizmente não há feridos, apenas se partiu um vidro da Sump...

Vamos ver se é amanhã ainda por cima dia 13 uuuuuuuu. 

Abraço a todos

----------


## Pedro Nuno Carvalho

Boas noites pessoal,

O aquário e a estrutura já chegaram...ainda não tirei fotos, mas a qualidade está *****  :Pracima: . Agora falta sump e restantes tubagens.

Abraço

----------


## João Seguro

então e essas fotos????

----------


## Pedro Nuno Carvalho

Tens razão João,

Pode ser que aproveite estes feriados para tirar umas fotos...De qualquer forma o reef ainda não está montado...mas já faltou muito mais  :Pracima: 

Abraço
Pedro Carvalho

----------


## Pedro Nuno Carvalho

Boas noites amigos do Reef...

E como mais vale tarde que nunca, aí vão as prometidas fotos do aquário, estrutura e sump já no local previsto para a montagem.

Espero que gostem. Venham daí esses comentários.





A montagem/colagem das tubagens de ser feita daqui a uma semana ou duas.

Abraço

----------


## José R Santos

Bom dia,

Quanto aos peixes que pretendes, tem atenção que convém que o Zebrassoma seja o último a entrar. Dá tareia de forma contínua em qualquer peixe recém chegado, mesmo maior que ele. No meu caso tenho uma divisória para separar novas entradas durante 15 dias, vêem-se mas não se tocam. Após esse tempo, retiro a divisória e dão-se todos muito bem.

Quanto a um possível overstocking, o problema será o Hepatus, o meu foi comprado com 4cm bem medidos e agora já ultrapassa os 20cm. Continua bem bonito, boa detuça, gordinho e uma máquina de comer. O que vale é que nunca atacou nenhum peixe, apenas impõe o respeito.

José António Santos

----------


## joelmotateixeira

Boas Pedro quanto pagaste pela estrutura em ferro?

----------


## Nuno Rogerio

Boas Pedro, não sei se a situação já é definitiva, mas pela transparência do fundo do aquário vê-se que não tens nada entra o aquário e a estrutura metálica, convêm colocares alguma coisa, ex. esferovite, roofmate ou qualquer coisa do género, sem nada é um perigo eminente.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Carvalho

Boas tardes amigos do reef,

Após uns tempos de ausência voltei...  :SbSourire24: 

E para dizer que o reef está neste momento a ciclar...

Entre a estrutura e o reef tenho uma borracha com alguns mm de espessura, para o vidro não ficar directamente no Inox.

Por agora o meu acesso à net é ainda limitado...mas prometo algumas fotos quando a situação estiver resolvida.

Abraço.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Carvalho

Boas noites a todos os amigos do reef,

Como prometido coloco aqui algumas fotos do arranque do aquário, embora falte ainda a instalação do pente...

Fim de Agosto 2009
Encher


Setembro 2009
A ciclar com 30Kg de Rocha Viva.

Vista de uma das frentes


Vista da lateral


Alguns vivos que vieram com a rocha.






Espero que tenham gostado...Venham os comentários

Abraço

----------


## Pedro Nuno Carvalho

Boas noites...

Nem uma sugestão...nem um comentário...isto está fraquinho...

Digam lá de vossa justiça...

Abraço

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas Pedro  :Olá: 

Gosto muito de aquários a fazerem de divisória fica um espetáculo.

Vais colocar mais RV?

é que por mim faria um monte a começar mesmo no topo do aquário do lado da parede e vinha descendo até ao vidro da 3ª vista.

De resto boa sorte para a montagem

Abraços,

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Olá Pedro :Olá: , parabéns pela tua montagem, está com muito bom aspecto e estás a apostar em bons equipamentos.
Acho que esse layout pode, de facto, ser ainda bastante trabalhado.
No entanto, contrariamente ao que disse o Rui, não colocava rocha até cima.
Num aquário com essas dimensões, embora já não seja pequeno, ficarás rapidamente refém da falta de espaço para os corais. 
Opta por um layout de rocha mais apelativo mas usa só a essencial (e parece-me que essa chega). Quando começares a colocar os corais, pensa como crescerão e como ocuparão futuramente o aquário. Com alguma calma e paciência daqui a um ou dois anos terás um layout final muito mais natural e formado essencialmente pelos próprios corais, onde a rocha assume, visualmente, pouco protagonismo.
É o problema de muitos aquários. Continuamos a exceder-nos na rocha com a desculpa do ser o suporte biológico e depois os aquários tornam-se um amontoado de rocha viva com corais colados. 

Vai actualizando e coloca fotos da área técnica.



Cumprimentos

----------


## helder_lima

Boas Pedro :Olá: 

Está uma boa montagem, com 3 frentes e falando na parte do "movél" está mt fixe...
No que toca a  layout, eu tambem não colocava mais RV por enquanto mas é tudo uma questão de gosto, talvez altera-se um pouco a colocação da RV de maneira a deixar mais tuneis e esconderijos para os habitantes mas não subia mais a RV...está baril :Pracima: 

Cumprimentos
Helder

----------


## Pedro Nuno Carvalho

Boas tardes,

Obrigado Rui e Paulo pelas sugestões. Concordo com as duas  :Coradoeolhos:  se é possivel...

Estou de facto à espera de encontrar mais uma ou duas rochas para encostar à coluna seca, mas sempre com layout "leve" de RV (nunca muito compacto).

Já tenho mais fotosque pretendo colocar ainda hoje, com os hermitas e os primeiros corais e a área técnica.

Abraço

----------


## Nuno Rogerio

Boas Pedro,

Quero-te dar os meus parabéns, a localização do aquário está realmente muito boa, se podesses gostaria de ver uma foto mais distante do aquário para termos uma perspectiva do enquadramento do mesmo na sala, quanto á rocha sou da opinião que não deverias meter mais, como o Paulo já disse, ficas depois mais condicionado em termos de espaço dentro do aquário, e com a que tens consegues de certesa fazer um layout muito bom, tem se visto em diversos foruns cada vez mais aquários com menos rocha o que os deixa com uma ar mais "clean" e também com muito espaço para os peixes, se precisares de uma ajuda é só dizeres ( gosto de meter as mãos na água  :SbSourire2:  ), porque não devemos morar muito longe um do outro. Assim que o ciclo estiver terminado para te dar as boas vindas a este mundo magnifico e com o prazer de ver mais um amante de agua salgada em Coimbra terei todo o gosto de te oferecer um ou outro frag de SPS para começares a povoar o teu reef.

----------


## Nuno Rogerio

> Boas tardes,
> 
> ...
> 
> Estou de facto à espera de encontrar mais uma ou duas rochas para encostar à coluna seca, ...
> Abraço


Pedro eu não me preocuparia em colocar rocha "encostada" à coluna seca, isto porquê? A tua coluna seca é preta como o fundo, fica disfarçada, depois a coralina vai começar a crescer e ela vai ficar dissimulada, quase imperceptivel, e com a rocha perto da coluna seca, fica também perto das bombas de circulação, e de duas uma, os corais que ai colocares vão apanhar pouca corrente ou se as bombas ficarem na direcção dos mesmos, vão apanhar corrente a mais podendo-os danificar, colocando a rocha um pouco mais para a frente, tipo uma ilha baixinha com um reeffplate em cima vai ficar muito bom, mais ainda que o teu aquario tem 3 vistas, ficando assim mais agradavel à vista não tendo nenhuma rocha muito perto de qualquer dos vidros, espero ter-me feito entender, claro que isto é só a minha opinião  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,

Atenção. Eu só perguntei se irias colocar mais. Não disse para o fazeres  :Coradoeolhos: .

Eu apostaria numas estruturas de Eggcrate para elevar a RV e tapar um pouco a coluna seca.

Experimenta ver o antigo setup do Diogo Lopes que percebes o que quero dizer em relação ao layout. Só que ele só usou RV. Eu usaria umas estruturas tipo as que o João Monteiro usou para suster a RV sem atafulhar o aquário.

Abraços,

----------


## Hugo de Oliveira

Boas Pedro

Acho que não devias montar o aquario dessa forma, eu tambem cometi esse mesmo erro, mas se fosse hoje tinha feito de maneira diferente. 

Primeiro colocava a rocha, só depois é que colocava a areia e nunca ao contrario. Isto porque a areia que se encontra debaixo e entre as rochas, não a vais conseguir sinofar.
Como consequencia vai acumular-se lixo, uma fabrica de nitratos.

Sinofar a areia nas TPA`s é deveras importante para que evites problemas futuros.

Cumps,
Hugo de Oliveira

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde




> Boas Pedro
> 
> Sinofar a areia nas TPA`s é deveras importante para que evites problemas futuros.


_Sinofar..._  :yb624: 
Reparei que havia algo estranho nesta palavra... :Coradoeolhos: 

Sinofar, snifar... talvez sinfonar! É isso!?  :SbSourire2: 

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Hugo de Oliveira

> _Sinofar..._ 
> Reparei que havia algo estranho nesta palavra...
> 
> Sinofar, snifar... talvez sinfonar! É isso!?


Boas,

Sinofar...sinfonar!  :yb624: 

Penso que ambas estão erradas!!!

O correto é _sifonar_

Obrigado pelo reparo  :SbOk2: 

Cumps

Hugo de Oliveira

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Olá Pedro,

parabéns pelo aquário e pelo móvel. Esteticamente ficou 5 estrelas. 
Em relação ao layout, faças o que fizeres, também sou da opinião que não se deve atafulhar o aquário de rocha. 
Desculpa a ignorância, mas como é que funciona essa coluna seca? Os dois tubos que se vêem na foto são o retorno? E a captação é feita onde, é que não vejo nenhum pente?!

Abraço

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite




> O correto é sifonar


Sem dúvida alguma!
Sifonar, sifonagem, sifão

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Nuno Carvalho

Boas noites,

Obrigado Helder pelo teu comentário, a estética do móvel foi da inteira responsabilidade da minha mulher  :Pracima:  com algumas limitações de ordem técnica.

Nuno Rogério, é verdade que até à bem pouco tempo morava em Coimbra. Hoje também não moro muito longe (Lousã) e como trabalho em Coimbra, não haverá qualquer problema em receber um ou outro frag que tenhas por aí a estorvar  :Coradoeolhos: . Fico-te muito agradecido, não só pelos frags mas também pelas boas vindas calorosas.

Abraço

----------


## Pedro Nuno Carvalho

Rui Gaspar as estruturas tipo Eggcrate encaixavam aqui como uma luva para dissimular a coluna seca ou pelo menos uma parte, é uma hipótese que não está de todo descartada. Obrigado pela sugestão  :Pracima: 

Hugo eu coloquei parte da areia primeiro e depois coloquei as rochas e depois voltei a por mais areia, sim é uma verdade que existe uma parte da areia que não vou conseguir sifonar/aspirar. Quais são os problemas que advêm dessa situação?

Carlos Jorge a ideia é deixar o layout bastante "light" de Rv e depois ir compondo com moles, LPS e alguns SPS. Em relação à coluna seca tens toda a razão falta aqui o pente que será em breve instalado...e uma das aberturas (retorno) que se vêm na foto será tapada. Obrigado pelo teu comentário.

Abraço

----------


## Pedro Nuno Carvalho

Boas noites amigos do reef

Finalmente consegui reunir aqui uma fotos para postar... são de meados e fins de Setembro.

Como fiquei com estas manchas de algas castanhas (feófitas)...


...fui procurar quem me ajudasse...comprei uns quantos destes...


...e passado uns dois dias estava tudo a voltar ao normal.


Foto do enquadramento do aquário que está no meu escritório:


Foto de parte da zona técnica:


Agora já tenho alguns corais e como os parâmetros estavam dentro do normal atrevi-me a colocar um pequeno cardume de _Chromis viridis_...mais fotos para breve.

Venham daí esses comentários.

Abraço

----------


## helder_lima

Boas Pedro :Olá: 

Muito bonito... :Pracima:  está uma bela montagem e claro bom gosto tambem da tua cara-metade :SbSourire2: ...
Estás num bom caminho, gosto de ver o aqua com 3frentes...
Parabens continua a colocar fotos...

Cumprimentos
Helder

----------


## Hugo de Oliveira

Boas Pedro,

Antes de mais, o aquario esta como optimo aspecto.
Como já ouvi dizer não sei bem onde, era mais ou menos isto: "_coisas boas demoram a acontecer em aquarios, coisas más acontecem depressa_ isto para dizer, continua no bom caminho.



> Hugo eu coloquei parte da areia primeiro e depois coloquei as rochas e depois voltei a por mais areia, sim é uma verdade que existe uma parte da areia que não vou conseguir sifonar/aspirar. Quais são os problemas que advêm dessa situação?


O acumular de lixo/detritos no fundo leva ao acumular de nitratos, a areia sempre limpa ajuda a evitar esse problema. Se tiveres nitratos altos e não aspirares o fundo, dificilmente os irás fazer baixar.

Cumps
Hugo de Oliveira

----------


## Pedro Nuno Carvalho

Boas tardes amigos do reef

Helder Lima, nestas coisas de decoração e design é dar-lhes espaço e deixar correr a imaginação  :Pracima: 

Hugo estou a pensar controlar a acumulação de detritos com a colocação de alguns peixes que vão "filtrando" a areia e uma população de hermitas  :Admirado:  Sei que pode ser insufuciente, mas pelo menos vai fazer com que os intervalos entre aspirações seja mais alargado. Obrigado pela ajuda.

Abraço

----------


## Pedro Nuno Carvalho

Boas tardes,

Estava com algumas particulas suspensas no aquário...coloquei lã de vidro entre o quebra bolhas na sump. Melhorou muito...não fará mal???
Mais alguma sugestão.

Abraço

----------


## Nuno Rogerio

> Boas tardes,
> 
> Estava com algumas particulas suspensas no aquário...coloquei lã de vidro entre o quebra bolhas na sump. Melhorou muito...não fará mal???
> Mais alguma sugestão.
> 
> Abraço


Boas Pedro,

Eu não mantinha muito tempo essa lã de vidro, poderás vir a ter problemas com o aumento de nitratos, mas o tempo em que a tens deverás lava-la regularmente, não consegues aplicar um filter bag? Quanto aos frag's a estorvar  :SbSourire2:  não corro esse risco, mas tenho gosto em te arranjar alguns, envia-me o teu contacto por MP e depois combinamos.

Coloca aí umas fotos do estado actual do aquário.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Carvalho

Boas tardes,

Nuno Rogério estou a pensar tirar este fim-de-semana a lã de vidro e substituir por uma nova. Achas que por Coimbra encontro alguma loja que tenha filter bag? Só se for a Fitónia. 

Estou a pensar colocar fotos do layout brevemente, depois vês quais os frags que lá ficam melhor  :SbSourire2: 
Para já fica a foto destes exemplares da ordem Zoanthidea

Abraço

----------


## Nuno Rogerio

> Boas tardes,
> 
> Nuno Rogério estou a pensar tirar este fim-de-semana a lã de vidro e substituir por uma nova. Achas que por Coimbra encontro alguma loja que tenha filter bag? Só se for a Fitónia. 
> 
> Estou a pensar colocar fotos do layout brevemente, depois vês quais os frags que lá ficam melhor 
> Para já fica a foto destes exemplares da ordem Zoanthidea
> 
> Abraço


Quanto aos filter bag, não sei se tem na Fitonia, é uma questão de falares para o Paulo, mas não é dificil arranjar.

Fotos do layout, acho muito bem que ponhas pra vermos essas introduções novas, va la não tenhas medo, nao doi nada  :SbSourire2: 

"depois vês quais os frags que lá ficam melhor" , por essa foto acho que esses zoanthus rosa davam tambem um bom frag para o meu  :Whistle:  temos que combinar para te levar o saco dos frags  :HaEbouriffe: , eu so estou por Coimbra ao fim-de-semana.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Carvalho

Boa tarde

Nuno não tenho tido muito tempo para preparar as fotos para postar aqui...pode ser que no fim-de-semana dê para por mais umas quantas...

Já agora estou a pensar repor o Cálcio com a água de reposição (Kalk) alguem me pode dar o feedback de alguns dos aparelhos mais conhecidos, tipo Deltec, Aquamedic ou Tunze (tenho algumas limitações de espaço - ver fotos)

Abraço e obrigado
Pedro

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas Pedro,

estás a falar de reactor de kalkwasser?
Aparelhos de marca não sei, mas podes sempre fazer um. O meu é igual a este

http://www.reefforum.net/f112/o-meu-...88/index3.html

e funciona na perfeição.
Para além deste existem outros DIY.

Enquanto não tiveres nenhum podes sempre adicionar manualmente de manhã bem cedo. Eu neste momento, como vou refazer todo o meu sistema adiciono-o assim e sei de aquários bem sucedidos que sempre adicionaram manualmente, caso do Diogo Lopes.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Carvalho

Boas tardes

Sim, Carlos estou a falar de reactor de kalkwasser. Estou indeciso entre os modelos mais elaborados da Aquamedic e Deltec ou o mais simples da Tunze. Estou a pensar comprar porque não tenho muito tempo para DIY (e é provável que também me falte o jeito)  :Coradoeolhos: 

Estou a preparar mais uma fotos
Abraço

----------


## Pedro Nuno Carvalho

Conforme prometido mais umas fotos...estas mais recentes.

Alguns dos corais que tenho






As três vistas do reef






Um Turbo alpinista 


E uma _Entacmaea quadricolor_ a casa dos palhaços


Venham lá esses comentários/sugestões.

Abraço

----------


## Pedro Nuno Carvalho

Boas tardes,

Precisava mesmo de saber se quem utiliza ou utilizou o Aquamedic Kalkwasser stirrer KS 1000, está satisfeito. Ou se aconselha outra forma de reactor.

Abraço

----------


## Luis Santos

Boas Pedro ,quanto aos reactores de kalk posso dizer que tenho um calcium dispenser da tunze a funcionar numa aquario com a mesma litragem do teu e chega e sobra.Não é "caro" e faz o mesmo efeito de productos 2 vezes mais caros.Até 500lt não justifica comprar um reactor de kalk caro 
Fica bem

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde




> tenho um calcium dispenser da tunze a funcionar numa aquario com a mesma litragem do teu e chega e sobra


Boa tarde Luís

Permite-me discordar.
Considero que o Calcium Dispenser é adequado para aquários de pequeno porte.
Tive-o a funcionar no meu aquário de 200l durante algum tempo, 24/7, e sei que dura apenas para meia semana.
Para além de ser estupidamente caro...

Ainda o tenho, mas está encostado, é daqueles artigos que guardo para o dia de amanhã...
Mas entretanto fiz um reactor de kalk DIY com capacidade para 10L de água, mas não estou a usar, pois o aquário não está necessitado de kalk...

Considero que para um aquário de 500l, o calcium dispenser é algo maçador.
Na minha óptica terá que ser um reactor que permita estar *2-4 semanas* sem mexer nele.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## AndréQuintino

Pedro, o teu móvel está muito fixe. Diz-me uma coisa, que material usaste para o móvel?
Já agora, visto que estou a fazer o meu e que és cá de Coimbra, onde é compraste o material, e será que podes dar uma ideia dos preços?
Obrigado

----------


## Pedro Nuno Carvalho

Meus amigos do reef

É com grande pena que este post serve para comunicar uma pausa obrigada neste mundo que me fascina. Uma montagem cuidada deveria ter em conta também o local que teríamos para todo o sistema e no meu caso esse factor foi determinante.  :Icon Cry: 
Colocarei um post na área de particulares com o material que tenho para venda, material quase novo (só 6 meses de uso), com garantia.

Post para venda de vivos aqui

Post para venda de material

Abraço e bons reefs
Pedro Carvalho

----------


## Pedro Nuno Carvalho

Aqui estão as fotos recentes dos vivos:




> Bem depois de alguns pedidos, aqui ficam algumas fotos dos vivos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------

